# Laproscopic appendectomy  followed by unbilical hernia repair



## nuts (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

My doctor did a laproscopic appendectomy followed by an umbilical hernia repair ( planned procedures)  cpt codes used are 44970 and 49585, these codes are not bundled according
to cci edits, neither code is considered a separate procedure.  Can I bill these together.  Many articles I read state that the hernia cannot be billed with the lap appendectomy.

are the two codes billable together?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lindsey.hansen (Apr 6, 2017)

If a trocar was placed in the hernia defect then no you cannot bill separately but if it is not then yes w/ a 59 modifier.


----------

